# Cue, Tunes and Cars.  Which do u love?



## ROB O (Jan 11, 2005)

OK,   So three great loves in my live are cooking, cars and music.  

I won't ask what your favorite thing to cook is.  On this board it might cause a nuclear conflagration.   Here's what I will ask"

What's your favorite car of all time?  Either one you owned or wish you owned.

What/cha like to listen to when you're cooking?

What/cah like to listen to when you're cooking cue?

What/cha like to listen to when you're driving?


I'll go first.  

Favorite car I ever owned was a 1983 300Z. 

Favorite car of all time is either a 1968 LS6 Corvette(White)  or same general vintage convertible hemi cuda  (Purple) .  (1984 Lotus turbo esprit too but that's a whole 'nother story.)

Favorite thing to listen to in general when I'm cooking is currently Clapton Unplugged followed closely by some obscure stuff Miles Davis and John Cotrane did togehter.

Favorite thing to listen to while cooking 'cue is Little Feat ... Waiting for Columbus   (Dixie Chicken,  Spanish Moon, aaahhh  love it.)

Favorite thing to listen to while driving is Littel Feat Waiting for Columbus.  ... go figure driving and cooking  cue.....



And for some reason I haven't been able to get Lynard Skynard's Give me Three Steps out of my head since Saturday.


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 11, 2005)

65 Sunbeam Tiger, Red with black top, damn was it fast.
Classic rock and modern blues while Qing or cooking.
Jim


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 11, 2005)

My most favorite car of all time and the most favorite car I've ever owned, well, I don't do cars, I've had pickup trucks ever since buying a house, easier to carry stuff in. My favorite... the one that gets me from point A to point B and back.

Music when cooking, music when cooking Q, and music when you're doing something else...country, country and country.


----------



## ROB O (Jan 11, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> 65 Sunbeam Tiger, Red with black top, damn was it fast.
> 
> Jim




OOOOHHHHH Great car!!!!   

 Jim I'm wondering if you'd know what I meant if I said "missed it by that much."  or "Sorry about that Chief."?

Bruce I'd love to get a pickup truck but they won't let them on the parkways out here.  (No way am I going to spend my life stuck in traffic on the LIE!)_


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 11, 2005)

Rob I can only say if you lower the cone of silence.

Bruce a few months ago I got a Dodge diesel quad door. Chipped it to 800
foot pounds of torq and over 500 horses, getting 18 mpg, hell of a machine.

Jim


----------



## ROB O (Jan 11, 2005)

So Jim,

Here's a tie in to BBQ ... well sort of....   I'm pretty sure Carrole Shelby did the development work on the Sunbeam tiger.


You know if that's the same guy who markets the chili cooking kits?  Not sure if you've got them out there but some of the groceries out here carry a kit called something like Shelby's chilli fixins or something like that.

Anyway just wondering.   BTW, I listen to the Alman brothers when cooking chili.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Rob...small pickups are allowed on the parkways


----------



## ROB O (Jan 11, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Rob...small pickups are allowed on the parkways




I thought they needed commercial plates in NY.  No commerical plates on parkways right?


----------



## ROB O (Jan 11, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> A 1969 Camaro
> 
> Oldies
> Oldies
> ...



Oh yeah! Z28!   Just saw one yesterday at a tire shop.  They were restoring it.  It had a Hurst shifter, hooker headers, and this big blown out air filter thingy over the carbeurator.   Blue with a big wide stripe down the middle of the hood!


What a great car! Can't see a picture of that car without having Three Dog Night's "Joy to the World" going through my head.

Not sure how I know this stuff since I just turned 31 too.


----------



## ROB O (Jan 11, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Fatz, my first (and favorite) car was my '69 Camaro.  Next car (and next fave) was my '67 Camaro.  (sigh)
> 
> Love.  Them.
> 
> My brother had an awesome Roadrunner.



Road runner.....   there goes that Three Dog Night song again......


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 12, 2005)

Rob 
Yes it is Carrole Shelby that has the chili fixin's out on the market.
Jim


----------



## ROB O (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow.  Cooking, cars....  how do I become him.   But can he BBQ?


----------



## Finney (Jan 12, 2005)

Music for driving: Jazz... mostly Thelonious Monk (anything I can find).  I love Monk.  Also, all the old classic Jazz.

Que-ing: Jazz, Blues, Southern Rock.  Little Feat is Great (your right on the money with 'Waiting for Columbus').  Really like Keb Mo, as well as classic blues.  And yeah, Clapton 'unplugged', and the CDs he made of classic blues songs.

Cars: Always wanted an early 60's Mercedes 190 SL convertable (okay, really a 300... but lets get real).


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Had a '68 Firebird convertable in High school  :-D  Had alot of fun in :ack:  with that car. Bought a '94 Camaro Z28 w/Bose sound and T-tops and drove that 'till the kids started coming...Driving a Yukon now but damn, I miss the Firebird/Camaro  .  I hear they might be coming back with the Camaro next year!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

I have seen nothing official.  In fact, all I've seen is alot of talk about it.  Here's a link showing a rendering of the concept for the 2005 Camaro..


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 12, 2005)

With all the talk about Camaros...I am wondering if you all aren't originally from Brooklyn, NY    I bet your favorite cologne is Aqua Velva too 8) 

*Dream Car:* Porshe 911, Black, T-Tops, Big Tail on the back deck, Gold Rims and twin turbo power!!!

*Owned Car:*  Had to be my first car...1986 Celica GTS 5 speed.  Moonroof, sport seats, and a nice stock sound system, right Smokin U??

*Music:* I like rock (Seether, Taproot, AudioSlave, Rage, Filter, Soundgarden, Foo Fighters etc.)  I think the most influencial band of my generation was Nirvana and Peral Jam (Class of 1992)

*Driving:* Smooth Jazz (Geroge Benson, Grover Washington JR., Dave Koz etc.)  Also Talk radio (Howard Stern in the morning and Jim Rome in the afternoon)  Also, got Sirius Satellite Radio for Christmas and my favorite channels are the comedy channels and the old school rap channel!

*Cooking:*  90's music or 80's if I get a bug up my ass!!


----------



## ROB O (Jan 12, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> With all the talk about Camaros...I am wondering if you all aren't originally from Brooklyn, NY    I bet your favorite cologne is Aqua Velva too 8)



Rempe can u please get your geography straight?   

Brooklyn / Queens =  Trans AM.

IROC equals NJ / Long Island.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 12, 2005)

Rob, I would beg to differ, while there may be a faction of T/A owners in Q/B...the majority still like Camaros...IROC-Z to be "model" specific!  

I was right about the cologne though wasn't I:smt046


----------



## Finney (Jan 12, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> *Driving:* Smooth Jazz (Geroge Benson, Grover Washington JR., Dave Koz etc.)


Greg just took Larry's Girlie-man  :smt061  username.  _You know listening to David Koz is worse than eatting quiche._


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 12, 2005)

Favorite Car - 1986 5.0 Mustang LX (the ones the State Troopers used)

Favorite Q Music - Jimmy Buffett and Country

What I listen to when I am driving - Howard Stern, Greaseman (yes he is back on in Va, Thunder 104.5FM), GodSmack, Pantera, Old Metallica(anything that will promote road rage)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 12, 2005)

ROB O said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":27dhe9rn]Hey Rob...small pickups are allowed on the parkways




I thought they needed commercial plates in NY.  No commerical plates on parkways right?[/quote:27dhe9rn]

Nope, not anymore. They changed that about 2 years ago. Go get the truck, put regular plates or commercial plates and get on the road.  :horse:


----------



## ROB O (Jan 12, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="ROB O":2g4cy5r6][quote="Nick Prochilo":2g4cy5r6]Hey Rob...small pickups are allowed on the parkways




I thought they needed commercial plates in NY.  No commerical plates on parkways right?[/quote:2g4cy5r6]

Nope, not anymore. They changed that about 2 years ago. Go get the truck, put regular plates or commercial plates and get on the road.  :horse:[/quote:2g4cy5r6]


Too late Nick.   My 1992 Maxima SE just bit the dust December 29.  Had to buy a new car December 31.


----------



## ROB O (Jan 12, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> CAR-1971 convertible cutlass 442 - yellow with white top and interior and acent yellow wheels.  Sweeeeet!  Someday I'll own one.



Oh yeah....   bit giant convertible with a trunk so big you can hold 8 kegs (maybe only 6 with the rag top)  and an engine so big you can still lay rubber.   Nice.



			
				GlennR said:
			
		

> MUSIC-Anything from Alligator or Blind Pig records but especially Kenny Neal.  But I can and do listen to just about everything.




Koko Taylor....   Jimmy Johnson...  Son Seals ....   Roy Buchannan ...  Albert Collins....   

That's it I'm gonna get that 442 and drive to Chicago w/the top down.  I don't care if it's winter.... let's go  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## ROB O (Jan 12, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I was right about the cologne though wasn't I:smt046




Greg:  You mean you can smell it all the way in Clevland?


----------



## ROB O (Jan 20, 2005)

Big Al said:
			
		

> \
> 
> Ok guys I would say that my FAVE all time car.....  (on edit)   and a Saleen S-7  8)
> 
> ...



Saleen pretty nice for a grocery getter  as in SWEEEET!

Have you seen the new Ford GT? Oh yeah!  (Then again for a 1/4 million it should be.)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 21, 2005)

Big Al said:
			
		

> Yeah Saleen's are NICE Rob!! The Ford GT....know I know that I am probably gonna catch some shit for this but.....ehh not really a Ford fan.....matter of fact I can't stand them!!     Quarter of a mill......hmm I can think if ALOT better cars to spend that kind of money on!!!



Amen Al!!!  I am not a Ford fan either, and if I was I would be disappointed with the looks of the GT.  Pretty ugly car compared to some of the Euros that you are gonna pay the same price for, if you ask me.  Even the Dodge Viper is a far better looking car for a third of the cost.


----------



## ROB O (Jan 21, 2005)

Wow.  Now I look at the GT and  I love it.  I was also advised I had the price wrong by about $100K  

(yeah right like that makes a big difference.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

I *LIKE* the way it looks!  8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 21, 2005)

I read in C&D that it was going to be $150k.  Still a bargain compared to the Italian cars, but, you ain't gonna be gettin one anytime soon!!


----------



## Finney (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks a lot like the old ones, just some updates.
Too bad Gulf Oil isn't around anymore so they could offer a special edition with their old racing colors.
Get one of those 'bad boys' and a TAG- Heuer, Monaco chronograph.  Feel just like Steve McQueen in the 24 hrs of LeMans.  :smt045


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 21, 2005)

Who's Steve McQueen!?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Who's Steve McQueen!?


Youngin's... :|  :|


----------



## Finney (Jan 21, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Who's Steve McQueen!?


Who's Steve McQueen!?  :smt009  :smt009  :smt009


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I read in C&D that it was going to be $150k.  Still a bargain compared to the Italian cars, but, you ain't gonna be gettin one anytime soon!!


True!...Unless you have alot more than 150 grand!!!

(from a faq on Ford's website..)

 Q  When will the first vehicles arrive at Dealerships?

 A  Limited production of the Ford GT is projected to start spring 2004 as a 2005 model.


 Q  Which Ford Motor Company dealers will offer the new Ford GT for sale?

 A  All Ford Dealers will be eligible to sell Ford GT. Allocation and distribution of Ford GT inventory will be communicated at a later date.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 21, 2005)

1970 440 Hemi Charger

Yes, Dream Theater, Pink Floyd, ELP. You know , the "Prog Rock" stuff.


----------



## Smokin' U (Jan 22, 2005)

Lets not forget the station wagon.  Tribe games will never be as fun... 8)


----------



## Smokin' U (Jan 22, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> 1970 440 Hemi Charger



Amen!  Have you seen the new concept Charger? :smt035


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 22, 2005)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> Lets not forget the station wagon.  Tribe games will never be as fun... 8)



Well, if we are throwing in the 1986 Oldsmobile Custom Crusier Station Wagon, then we gotta throw in the Cypress Hill tunes the HavaTampa Cigars the free passes to the Tribe games and my favorite left fielder of all time TIM RAAAAINES!!!! (then played for the White Sox)  

That bad bitch would do 80mph in a heart beat with 8 of us in there!! :horse:  :supz:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 22, 2005)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> Lets not forget the station wagon.  Tribe games will never be as fun... 8)



Smokin U ...Whatchu know bout no Tribe games?


----------



## ROB O (Jan 22, 2005)

1972 Buick Estate Wagon.
Steve Carlton Pitching for the Phillies.
And Well... Phillies Blunts although they didn't have that connotation back then.


----------

